# White growth on lip?



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I was checking out Aiden's teeth today after noticing some blood on a tug after a training session when I found this. It's a small, hard, white lump on his lower lip. I'll be making an appointment with the vet this week anyways, but I figured I'd see if anyone here knows what this might possibly be.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

looks like doggie warts People can't catch them but other dogs can. My dog has these right now too, I took her to the vet cuz 1 got so big but the vet said to leave it and if it's not gone in 8 weks then she would remove it but not any sooner because they need build up immune system and she thinks it's better that they get them as young dogs instead of old' they go away by themselves most of the time


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Molly had one too, I had it removed and tested (was nothing).


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

canine papillomas

white bump on tongue? - GermanShepherdHome.net

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/136627-white-bump-tongue.html


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'm a little paranoid as it is, but this doesn't seem to be anything to worry about too much. I'll keep an eye on it for growth/color changes and have the vet take a look. It will probably end up getting ripped off in bite work at some point, so I wonder if I should just have it removed as a precaution?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I'd really like to know what your vet says for curiosity sake.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Wild Wolf said:


> I'd really like to know what your vet says for curiosity sake.


I'll keep you posted!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

So the lump was indeed a viral papilloma. Vet said that it would just go away on its own, but gave me the option to have it removed. I chose to just leave it and it ended up getting snagged off during bitework anyways.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Doggie warts!  Who knew?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Doggie warts!  Who knew?


I thought it was a little strange myself.


----------

